
Show HN: Meltano, an open source platform for ELT pipelines - DouweM
https://meltano.com/
======
DouweM
I am excited to announce that Meltano (which has been discussed here before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17667399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17667399))
is heading in an exciting new direction as an open source platform for ELT
pipelines!

Our goal is to make the power of data integration available to all by turning
Meltano into a true open source alternative to existing proprietary hosted ELT
solutions, in terms of ease of use, reliability, and quantity and quality of
supported data sources.

Dive right in by following the examples on our homepage at
[https://meltano.com](https://meltano.com), or read on for further details and
context:

If you've been following Meltano for a while or would like to have some
historical context, start here:

Revisiting the Meltano strategy: a return to our roots:
[https://meltano.com/blog/2020/05/13/revisiting-the-
meltano-s...](https://meltano.com/blog/2020/05/13/revisiting-the-meltano-
strategy-a-return-to-our-roots/)

If you’re new to Meltano or are mostly interested in what’s coming, start
here:

Why we are building an open source platform for ELT pipelines:
[https://meltano.com/blog/2020/05/13/why-we-are-building-
an-o...](https://meltano.com/blog/2020/05/13/why-we-are-building-an-open-
source-platform-for-elt-pipelines/)

We're building this for people like you, and we literally won't be able to do
it without you, so please give it a try and let us know what you think!

